
Rural Chemistry: Dick's Encylopedia of Practical Recipes (1872) - bro-stick
https://archive.org/details/encyclopediaofpr00dickrich
======
bro-stick
Common-sense disclaimer: Anything food- or personal product- related should be
pressumed toxic until verified otherwise by a modern source.

------
hadeharian
This was actually reprinted in the 1970's and there's a Kindle edition for 99
cents.

